# TV News- Top Gear Returns



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Top Gear returns to BBC 2 on February 17th -

:driver:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes hope it’s worth the wait.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

I might not even bother. With the introduction Mcguinness and Flintoff you can see where the BBC are taking this 'motoring' show.


----------



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

Without the 3 amigos it's gone to pot. Chris Evans put me off ever watching it again.

I'll stick to The Grand Tour


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

washingitagain said:


> I might not even bother. With the introduction Mcguinness and Flintoff you can see where the BBC are taking this 'motoring' show.


Is this true? the clips I saw for the new series still had Matt Le Blanc in it...
Maybe they are for the series after this one...


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

...But I agree Paddy on it fill me with dread...


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

SBM said:


> Is this true? the clips I saw for the new series still had Matt Le Blanc in it...
> Maybe they are for the series after this one...


You're right - my mistake (thankfully). One more series of watching it then!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm sure there must be some paint I need to watch drying


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

I'll keep on watching until Chris Harris is a presenter, I've been following him since his article writing days at Jalopnik and love his videos.


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

Paddy is like Evans, another brain fart by the BBC. 

Flintoff might be ok, but I’m with you on Harris. The class act of the group. A real car guy and just looks uncomfortable sometimes being forced into contrived situations, unlike his own YouTube channel, where he shines. 

Isn’t it time someone came up with something new as the Grand Tour has turned into Last of the Summer Wine as well? The filming is epic, but Hammond is now so dyed he looks like an evil villain and Clarkson looks pregnant.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Such positivity. :lol:

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

biggriff said:


> Isn't it time someone came up with something new as the Grand Tour has turned into Last of the Summer Wine as well?


Spot on. The later series of Top Gear with Clarkson et al were all just silly contrived 'entertainment'.

I couldn't stand Clarkson on Who Wants to be a Millionaire either - so arrogant and disinterested in the contestants.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

I enjoyed the last series of top gear, le blanc , Reid and Harris where a good team after Evans left, I've watched to hear since I was a kid with my dad in the late 80's. Enjoyed everything with the "original 3" but with the grand tour the just need to retire!


----------

